# Yes I'm bragging!! She's such a BIG girl!



## wundergsd

So I weighed my girl Tessa tonight and gosh she is going to be a HORSE! lol. She is currently 23wks old and weighs 63lbs. She takes after her daddy with her large stocky build. He was 110lbs. Brag about your female, I want to know how big they are! :tongue:


----------



## wundergsd




----------



## msvette2u

It's actually better for them and easier on their joints if they grow slowly and stay lean until around 2yrs. of age. 
Beautiful girl


----------



## wundergsd

lol. True, but she can't help it. She only eats twice a day and still gains rapidly!


----------



## Rahrah

She looks a little overweight in her photo.

How much are you feeding her? Our pup who is 18weeks old is eating roughly 2% of her predicted adult weight which is around 600-700gms daily (divided into two portions).

Fenrir weighs 44lbs (as of Monday) at 18weeks.


----------



## Rahrah

Just took this one now- yes, she's muddy! lol
Fenrir 18weeks,3days :


----------



## Falkosmom

WOW! She is a stocky gal! What a beauty! Have you been able to get a measurement on her? How big was her mother? Gorgeous! What lines are she from?


----------



## wundergsd

No, she's not overweight at all. She eats about 2-3cups twice a day with a few scraps in it, like chicken and rice, etc. I should take her measurements. Good idea. And thank you for the kind compliments. She is a beautiful girl. She is of DDR/Czech lines.


----------



## wundergsd

Rahrah- What a beauty!!! What lines?


----------



## LaRen616

I think your girl is very good looking but I do think she looks a little chubby.

My female puppy is Czech/West German Working lines, she will be 6 months old in 4 days. I dont know her actual weight but I would say she is around 40+ pounds.

I feed her 4 cups a day of Wellness Super5Mix for LBP


----------



## Lilie

OP - it will be a struggle for you to keep your pup on the lean side. It truly is easier on her hips and joints. Being large now, really isn't something to be happy about. It means your going to have a difficult time helping your pup to grow and still be happy and healthy. 

I know what I'm talking about here, I have an oversized male. He is 27 months now and I'm still struggling to keep him under 100 lbs.


----------



## msvette2u

Yes I think she looks pudgy too. Not a good thing for a puppy. She's solid but that doesn't mean she has to be overweight.
If you can feel a chunk of pudge right behind her elbow where her ribs start, when you palpate the skin, she's overweight.
If you can't see at least that last rib back by her hip, she's overweight.


----------



## Castlemaid

Since the OP owns a "150lb stud", I'm sure that to her this puppy looks just fine.


----------



## LaRen616

OP my male is going to be 3 years old in March.

He is over the standard, 28" at the shoulders and he weighs 85 pounds.

If you have a *125* pound male, I am betting he is obese.

This is my male


----------



## Courtney

She's a beautiful girl for sure but we really do want our GSD to grow slow and steady.

Just for comparsion my boy is 1.5 yrs old and around 65 - 67 pounds.


----------



## meldleistikow

My 5 year old female is 93 lbs. I wish that she was standard size though. She is already showing stiffness in her elbows. Her parents both had normal elbows, but I think her size puts too much stress on her joints. IMO, bigger is not necessarily better. 

Your pup is a beautiful dog! I love that dark sable.


----------



## N Smith

She is a beautiful girl and appears that under all the excess weight she has great muscleing. That dog is not at a healthy weight, I would take about 15-18lbs off, maybe less depending on how much muscle is under there. When you look at the photos, you can see the rolls that form near her legs/hips, and you should be able to see her last 2-3 ribs and feel all of them without putting any pressure or "searching", from up top there should be a defined waist.


Please do your girl a favor and take the weight off now. All that extra weight being carried around is WAY to hard on their joints.

Here is Ironhide(female) at just one month older than your girl:


----------



## evybear15

Here is a chart that I remember seeing a while back - it's a good guide to go off of in terms of keeping your pets at healthy weights! She's a beautiful girl, but I can see where people are saying she looks a bit stocky. Extra weight is very, very hard on their joints, so just be careful! Keep that girl around as long as you can.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Dog looks pudgy from the picture you posted. Bigger definitely does not always equal better.

Can you post a birds eye very of the pup's back and a standing side view? 

Sometimes they just look a little heavier in the sitting slouch pose and that might be the case here.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Speaking as a person who has an older dog. the weight will make it hard. Daisy weighd sbout 88lbs. She did weigh 98 lbs in the third picture about 5 years ago. She still needs to lose about 4 or 5 lbs.Your dog is beautiful. Daisy is deep-chested and her muscle tone was always good. Daisy is 12 and the weight really affected her joints ,particularly her hips and elbows. Steps are difficult and i know the years of her being heavy are part along w/ the fact she is older. Your girl is very pretty.


----------



## Lilie

Daisy is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lilie said:


> Daisy is sooooo pretty!


Thank You. She is the diva of the house.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I may be missing something here but this thread doesn't appear to be in the critique my dog section-so why is everybody being so critical of his dog? She is a very pretty dog, and the OP is proud of his dog and he has every right to be-but these replies-SMH

Your dog is beautiful! Since your new here and in the event you somehow haven't noticed, I will tell you that there are many people on this site who are discriminatory towards large GSD's so do not be offended from some of the replies you have and probably will continue to receive. Your GSD is gorgeous. That being said my dog is a male and he weighs 119, and he is beautiful according to me and the dozens of people whom I pass by everyday while walking him.


----------



## N Smith

Germanshepherdlova said:


> *I may be missing something here but this thread doesn't appear to be in the critique my dog section-so why is everybody being so critical of his dog? She is a very pretty dog, and the OP is proud of his dog and he has every right to be-but these replies-SMH*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that everyone who posted reiterated that this is indeed a beautiful girl, but that the pup is indeed overweight.
> 
> The OP may or may not be aware of this. Either way, its her choice to keep her dog at any weight she wants.
> 
> I don't think it hurts to have people share their opinion, they may be seeing something that the OP isn't.
> 
> No one said the dog was ugly....


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

N Smith said:


> Germanshepherdlova said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I don't think it hurts to have people share their opinion*, they may be seeing something that the OP isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great because that is what I did-shared my opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## GatorDog

She's a big, beautiful girl! I love the markings on her toes too!


----------



## msvette2u

The OP came on bragging that his female was so heavy.
We can point out that she's not a "monster dog" but merely fat, and perhaps it will help the dog in the long run.

In another thread I mentioned a dog some adopters had, they were told he was a Newfy mix. Well they fed that dog until he was a freaking blimp because they thought they were doing him a favor. Unfortunately he looked like a spaniel mix and when he should have been 40lb. weight closer to 60. He was very obese.

So...the moral of that story is, just because this dog's father is "115" or whatever, doesn't mean you get to feed her until she explodes. It's healthier overall to keep pups lean as they grow, allowing them to gradually fill out once their adult height has been reached.


----------



## Lucy Dog

An overweight dog just isn't healthy. If you're going to brag about your fat dog and post pictures of it, don't be surprised or offended when people point it out. Being overweight is just not healthy. Not really attractive either in my opinion, but that's just in general and not specific to this dog.

Plus it's not like people are saying the dog is ugly or anything like that. It's actually a very good looking dog, but it does look overweight.


----------



## msvette2u

Overweight dogs are unattractive because they look miserable and un-athletic. It's sad, not "cool" or anything to brag about.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

But the OP didn't ask anyone if they thought his/her dog needed to loose weight, and so I found some of the replies to be quite rude. But I am done with this conversation but if you post a picture of a scrawny dog with its ribs all protruding do not be offended if someone decides to tell you that your dog needs to gain 10-15 pounds.


----------



## GatorDog

If OP *is* looking for a critique, maybe he/she could post another pic of the pup that better displays her weight. However, I honestly don't think that's what they were looking for. They can brag about their girl if they'd like..There is a section in the forums for bragging, which just so happens to be this section and not the critique section. And she may very well be a *big* girl if her father was big. She clearly has heavy bone. There's no reason to pass judgement that the owner isn't feeding the dog "correctly" since you can't determine if a puppy is overweight or not just from the looks of one picture.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

GatorDog said:


> If OP *is* looking for a critique, maybe he/she could post another pic of the pup that better displays her weight. However, I honestly don't think that's what they were looking for. They can brag about their girl if they'd like..There is a section in the forums for bragging, which just so happens to be this section and not the critique section. And she may very well be a *big* girl if her father was big. She clearly has heavy bone. There's no reason to pass judgement that the owner isn't feeding the dog "correctly" since you can't determine if a puppy is overweight or not just from the looks of one picture.


Thank you. Some people on here got lost somewhere and failed to distinguish between the brag section and the critique section but unfortunately duty calls so I bow out of this thread with a final word to the OP-your dog is gorgeous and you have nothing to be ashamed of-she is filled in but not a blimp.


----------



## GatorDog

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thank you. Some people on here got lost somewhere and failed to distinguish between the brag section and the critique section but unfortunately duty calls so I bow out of this thread with a final word to the OP-your dog is gorgeous and you have nothing to be ashamed of-she is filled in but not a blimp.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy Dog

Germanshepherdlova said:


> But the OP didn't ask anyone if they thought his/her dog needed to loose weight, and so I found some of the replies to be quite rude. But I am done with this conversation *but if you post a picture of a scrawny dog with its ribs all protruding do not be offended if someone decides to tell you that your dog needs to gain 10-15 pounds.*


And you should. Depending on the severity of the case, that's just as unattractive as a fat dog.


----------



## GatorDog

BTW, "attractiveness" can only be determined by the person passing judgement on that particular dog. For instance, I like my dog on the lean side, but have been told my _many_ people, including my vet, that he needs to gain some weight. It's honestly just what your personal opinion is.


----------



## wildo

The OP's original photo can also be seen much bigger here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-german-shepherd-ate-my-prenatal-vitamin.html


----------



## carmspack

That is an awesome looking dog. Touch heavy for age , keep it at this ratio and let her grow into her self. I am impressed by the bone. Look at her front leg timbers , with strong pasterns, gorgeous feet front and rear . Strong expressive head . Good muscle , nothing looks loose or sloppy . She probably represents the south west german herding dogs that were part of the founding dogs . Reasons for it on the canine genome.
I had a dark sable pup very much like this - early DDR x late 60's West German (Bernd/Marko) who was like this -- yet he was as agile as a cat , very light on his feet . Lived to 13 , working service dog - orthopedics good , no pano , never came up lame.

I too would be very interested in her lines. 

Some examples of other dogs provided were like comparing apples to oranges. They were not as broad, higher leg, different heads and totally different frames. That set of genetics came from the northern German herding dogs.

There is a difference in breeding dogs for excess size and we see them posted here sometimes. Dogs long as school buses with dips in back , little muscle in thighs, loose and soft and you feel for them. 

This dog is compact , well knit, immediate impression of power.

nice dog.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack

store your prenatal vitamins in a safe place . Human vitamins should not be given to dogs, prenatal even less so. Excess levels of IRON which prenates tend to be fortified with is TOXIC . So are levels of zinc in most human formulas.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## N Smith

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thank you. Some people on here got lost somewhere and failed to distinguish between the brag section and the critique section but unfortunately duty calls so I bow out of this thread with a final word to the OP-your dog is gorgeous and you have nothing to be ashamed of-she is filled in but not a blimp.


:help:


----------



## JGabby

Is this your site? wundergsd.com?
Same name, same pup along with all of your litter annoucements.


----------



## RocketDog

Carmen, your thoughts on breedings and lines are so interesting. Did you ever get the PM's I sent you? 

Oh, and to the OP: she is a gorgeous dog. Honestly, I can't tell much from the picture. Rocket is 26 weeks, 6 months today, and he is 64 lbs. The thing is, he's really not that interested in eating out of his bowl, he mostly gets it in training. I measure out about 4 1/2 cups of Orijen LB puppy food a day. Somedays he eats all of it, somedays not. He also gets some chub training treats, from natural balance too. I can stand over him and see his narrowing of his chest to his hips quite markedly, and I can feel his ribs. From the side, though, he looks big to me, and I don't know if that's because his coat is a bit long. If you can feel her ribs easily, I wouldn't worry about it. If you can't maybe you should consider letting her grow into her size a bit more.  Either way, I'm sure she is a wonderful pup!


----------



## sparra

JGabby said:


> Is this your site? wundergsd.com?
> Same name, same pup along with all of your litter annoucements.


So what if it is.....
There is an introduction section on the boards that most people use for first posts by the way.....

Agree with Carmen....she is a beautiful specimen.....dogs don't usually have "fat" legs.....it is usually called "bone"...


----------



## JGabby

sparra said:


> So what if it is.....
> There is an introduction section on the boards that most people use for first posts by the way.....
> 
> Yes I'm aware of the intro section, however, I'm not most people. I've been reading this board for a long long time and have never been so inclined to post until now.
> 
> No 'if' to it. She stated she would be breeding her, she has several 'studs', it's pretty obvious how it will play out. Hopefully she will get involved in some type of training and upgrade her program.


----------



## wildo

sparra said:


> Agree with Carmen....she is a beautiful specimen.....dogs don't usually have "fat" legs.....it is usually called "bone"...


I think Carmen eloquently called them "leg timbers" which I found both accurate and funny! :rofl:


----------



## msvette2u

JGabby said:


> She stated she would be breeding her, she has several 'studs', it's pretty obvious how it will play out. Hopefully she will get involved in some type of training and upgrade her program.


:headbang:

*sigh*


----------



## PaddyD

There are none so blind as those who WILL not see.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Pretty sure it's not her thick legs that's making everyone think she's overweight.

Like I mentioned in my first post, it may just be the angle. If the op is really interested in knowing if the dog is overweight, just post a few better pictures. Preferably a side and top shot.


----------



## GatorDog

Lucy Dog said:


> Pretty sure it's not her thick legs that's making everyone think she's overweight.
> 
> Like I mentioned in my first post, it may just be the angle. If the op is really interested in knowing if the dog is overweight, just post a few better pictures. Preferably a side and top shot.


Point being ---- OP *never* asked.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Lucy Dog said:


> Pretty sure it's not her thick legs that's making everyone think she's overweight.
> 
> Like I mentioned in my first post, it may just be the angle. I*f the op is really interested in knowing if the dog is overweight*, just post a few better pictures. Preferably a side and top shot.


And I don't think he is interested in that seeing that he posted this thread in the brag section and not the critique my dog one. In addition to this I have not read one single comment from him asking what anyone thought of his dogs weight, and due to the fact that he has not posted in hours I wonder if he wasn't offended by his dog being criticized.


----------



## Lucy Dog

GatorDog said:


> Point being ---- OP *never* asked.





Germanshepherdlova said:


> And I don't think he is interested in that seeing that he posted this thread in the brag section and not the critique my dog one. In addition to this I have not read one single comment from him asking what anyone thought of his dogs weight, and due to the fact that he has not posted in hours I wonder if he wasn't offended by his dog being criticized.


Well the whole point of this thread was a brag about how "She's such a BIG girl!", so yeah, she did start a thread and it is discussing the dogs size.

She may not have asked directly if her dog was fat, but she sure did bring up the subject. How the members on this board want to dissect the subject is up to us.

Who cares why she hasn't posted in hours. Maybe she just has better things to do than argue with strangers over the internet. Your *guess* is as good as mine.


----------



## sparra

Lucy Dog said:


> Pretty sure it's not her thick legs that's making everyone think she's overweight.


No..but head, legs and feet like that suggest she is not going to be on the petite side of things.
Maybe the OP doesn't care if you think she is fat.....shock horror...


----------



## PaddyD

Germanshepherdlova said:


> And I don't think he is interested in that seeing that he posted this thread in the brag section and not the critique my dog one. In addition to this I have not read one single comment from him asking what anyone thought of his dogs weight, and due to the fact that he has not posted in hours I wonder if he wasn't offended by his dog being criticized.


Every posting is eligible for criticism. Even this one. This is a blog and a forum. If you post a picture of a dog (or pup) that appears overweight then members are more concerned about the (apparent) reality of the pup's situation than the feelings of the OP.


----------



## Lucy Dog

PaddyD said:


> Every posting is eligible for criticism. Even this one. This is a blog and a forum. If you post a picture of a dog (or pup) that appears overweight then members are more concerned about the (apparent) reality of the pup's situation than the feelings of the OP.


Plus it makes the discussion a whole lot more interesting when we give actual opinions instead of twenty posts of "great dog" over and over when that may not be the case. This forum would be awful boring if we all did that every thread.


----------



## msvette2u

sparra said:


> No..but head, legs and feet like that suggest she is not going to be on the petite side of things.
> Maybe the OP doesn't care if you think she is fat.....shock horror...


While I'm far from an expert (still learning to critique!), I thought girls being "feminine" as opposed to "beefy" was a desired trait in most breeds?


----------



## PaddyD

msvette2u said:


> While I'm far from an expert (still learning to critique!), I thought girls being "feminine" as opposed to "beefy" was a desired trait in most breeds?


If she were a Norwegian Elk Hound I would say, "GREAT!!"
But she's not. She IS a great looking dog, but she could lose 5-10 pounds and be beautiful.


----------



## sparra

Ah-Ha......I new it all along....you guys are the forum **** stirrers.......just joking....


----------



## PaddyD

sparra said:


> Ah-Ha......I new it all along....you guys are the forum **** stirrers.......just joking....


That is sh!t-stirrers.
Thank you
Thank you very much


----------



## sparra

msvette2u said:


> While I'm far from an expert (still learning to critique!), I thought girls being "feminine" as opposed to "beefy" was a desired trait in most breeds?


Umm.....I didn't say she wasn't feminine did I?? I said she may not be "petite"
I am not "petite" nor am I "beefy" but I think I am still feminine....however I refuse to post a picture of myself.....Lucy Dog might call me fat....


----------



## PaddyD

sparra said:


> Umm.....I didn't say she wasn't feminine did I?? I said she may not be "petite"
> I am not "petite" nor am I "beefy" but I think I am still feminine....however I refuse to post a picture of myself.....Lucy Dog might call me fat....


Are you saying you can sparra few pounds?

groan


----------



## Lucy Dog

sparra said:


> Umm.....I didn't say she wasn't feminine did I?? I said she may not be "petite"
> I am not "petite" nor am I "beefy" but I think I am still feminine....however I refuse to post a picture of myself.....Lucy Dog might call me fat....


Well... only if you put yourself in the human critique section. Otherwise, I might get batman and robin after me.


----------



## wildo

PaddyD said:


> Are you saying you can sparra few pounds?
> 
> groan


ZING!!! :rofl:


----------



## msvette2u

LOL thanks for the clarification! 
I don't see femininity (wow, thanks spell check) when I look at her but maybe it's because she's a puppy.

Paddy!


----------



## onyx'girl

Wunder GSD - Home
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=731208
I looked over the site. I don't get what the size of the dog has to do with 'bragging'. I'd rather hear about the drives and balance of temperament. Structure is important too, but to boast up the size would be more of a detriment than an asset if I was looking to purchase.
My female and male were both in the 60's at 6 months, it isn't something I felt worthy of a brag....if anything I wondered if my water had some sort of additive or something.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

BUT LUCY, you keep saying if the OP wants to know if his dog is overweight and he NEVER asked anyone that. If he did and I missed it please point it out to me. If you want to give your opinion that is up to you but he is obviously proud of his big dog and has no interest in having him critiqued by you. You asked him to post a picture of his dog from this angle and from that angle so that you can play judge but it is simple-he never asked you to judge his dogs weight. I am sure that if you are in the mood to play judge that there is probably a dog or two posted over there in the critique my dog forum that your opinion on would be appreciated.


----------



## PaddyD

msvette2u said:


> LOL thanks for the clarification!
> I don't see femininity (wow, thanks spell check) when I look at her but maybe it's because she's a puppy.
> 
> Paddy!


Raspberries are out of season. But, OH, I am feeling the thorns.


----------



## sparra

PaddyD said:


> Are you saying you can sparra few pounds?
> 
> groan


 Well I am 51/2months pregnant so ....yes....probably....


----------



## msvette2u

onyx'girl said:


> Wunder GSD - Home
> Structure is important too, but *to boast up the size would be more of a detriment than an asset if I was looking to purchase.*


But so many people believe bigger is better...


----------



## PaddyD

sparra said:


> Well I am 51/2months pregnant so ....yes....probably....


CONGRATULATIONS!!
Nothing sexier than a pregnant woman.
Or was that politically incorrect?
Expecting our first grandchild next week.


----------



## wildo

Germanshepherdlova said:


> he is obviously proud of his big dog and has no interest in having him critiqued by you.


(S)He could certainly be proud AND interested in a critique.




Germanshepherdlova said:


> but it is simple-he never asked you to judge his dogs weight.


(S)He also didn't ask for anyone to _not_ judge the dog's weight.

Why the "forum cop" role, Germanshepherdlova? Unless you have spoken to the OP- you are guessing on their motives/desires just like everyone else. Calm down...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I say it would be a really fun thread if one of the humans who is greatly concerned about how much dogs weigh because of their health would post pictures of themselves from different angles and then we can all judge them because after all, being overweight is of great concern to humans lets see it can cause heart trouble, high blood pressure, diabetes, knee problems, and affect mobility to name a few. We had better tell each other who is overweight and how much they need to loose.


----------



## PaddyD

msvette2u said:


> But so many people believe bigger is better...


Painfully true. SO sick of oversized GSDs. No offense to the owners. I know they love them.
I would love a big 32" male that weighs 120 pounds too. It's the American way.
But it is NOT the standard.


----------



## sparra

msvette2u said:


> But so many people believe bigger is better...


Especially when your pregnant!!!!

Thanks PaddyD......my hubby thinks so too....


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

wildo said:


> (S)He could certainly be proud AND interested in a critique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (S)He also didn't ask for anyone to judge the dog's weight.
> 
> Why the "forum cop" role, Germanshepherdlova? Unless you have spoken to the OP- you are guessing on their motives/desires just like everyone else. Calm down...


because he never asked for the weight patrol officers either and if he wanted his dog to be criticized there is an appropriate area for that, and the brag is not the place.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Germanshepherdlova said:


> BUT LUCY, you keep saying if the OP wants to know if his dog is overweight and he NEVER asked anyone that. If he did and I missed it please point it out to me. If you want to give your opinion that is up to you but he is obviously proud of his big dog and has no interest in having him critiqued by you. You asked him to post a picture of his dog from this angle and from that angle so that you can play judge but it is simple-he never asked you to judge his dogs weight. I am sure that if you are in the mood to play judge that there is probably a dog or two posted over there in the critique my dog forum that your opinion on would be appreciated.


Sorry... the subject of the thread and the fact that a specific weight was mentioned along with a picture of the dog in the first post of the thread somehow made me think of the dogs weight. Not sure what i was thinking there...

Next time... I'll say something like "gorgeous dog, he looks great!" followed by 20 people saying the same exact thing over and over. Would that appease the court?


----------



## PaddyD

Germanshepherdlova said:


> because he never asked for the weight patrol officers either.


That's what is so good about forums, you don't have to ask for weight, height, angulation ... or even spelling/grammar patrols. They come free of charge.


----------



## msvette2u

PaddyD said:


> That's what is so good about forums, you don't have to ask for weight, height, angulation ... or even spelling/grammar patrols. They come free of charge.




Amen to that!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

PaddyD said:


> That's what is so good about forums, you don't have to ask for weight, height, angulation ... or even spelling/grammar patrols. They come free of charge.


Even want to be defense attorneys like myself, and judges and juries. lol and all for free.


----------



## PaddyD

Lucy Dog said:


> Next time... I'll say something like "gorgeous dog, he looks great!" followed by 20 people saying the same exact thing over and over. Would that appease the court?


Man, ain't THAT the truth!
Oh, by the way, Lucy's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog

PaddyD said:


> Man, ain't THAT the truth!
> Oh, by the way, Lucy's a gorgeous dog.


Are you just saying that because this threads not in the critique section or do you really mean it? It's starting to get real confusing around here.


----------



## msvette2u

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Even want to be defense attorneys like myself, and judges and juries. lol and all for free.
> View attachment 13418


Aren't we the lucky ones!?


----------



## PaddyD

Lucy Dog said:


> Are you just saying that because this threads not in the critique section or do you really mean it? It's starting to get real confusing around here.


Removing tongue from cheek and saying nite nite.
Bedtime for Bonzo.


----------



## Rahrah

The op's dog *looks* like it could stand to lose a few pounds, but then she wouldn't be in the Bragg section for her weight.

My inlaws like to overfeed - they don't see how it's unhealthy- infact a lot of people think that their overweight dogs are perfectly healthy. 
If this thread helps just one person then it's worthy IMO.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

msvette2u said:


> Aren't we the lucky ones!?


For sure! Where else can you receive all of this for free?


----------



## carmspack

too many GSD are too narrow. Look at them front on and they look like weather vanes , you can put your hand on their chese and both sides of the inner legs will be touching . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## onyx'girl

these are my 'oversized' 90#er's who were 62# at 6 months








Male at 9 mos, probably about 80# then:








I'd prefer a smaller structure, but my male is very agile and powerful/athletic so I have no complaints.


----------



## doggiedad

"sparra few pounds". wow, that's good, really, really good.



sparra said:


> Umm.....I didn't say she wasn't feminine did I?? I said she may not be "petite"
> I am not "petite" nor am I "beefy" but I think I am still feminine....however I refuse to post a picture of myself.....Lucy Dog might call me fat....





PaddyD said:


> Are you saying you can
> 
> >>>>>> sparra few pounds?<<<<<<
> 
> groan


----------



## doggiedad

that would be freaky deaky. i hope you find it.



PaddyD said:


> Painfully true. SO sick of oversized GSDs. No offense to the owners. I know they love them.
> 
> >>>> I would love a big 32" male that weighs 120 pounds too.<<<<
> 
> It's the American way.
> But it is NOT the standard.


----------



## sparra

doggiedad said:


> "sparra few pounds". wow, that's good, really, really good.


Holy crap.....I missed that in the original post....derr.....that is VERY clever PaddyD....


----------



## Rahrah

The dogs genetics determine if it will be (according to the GSD standard) over or undersized, however we determine if a dog will be over or underweight.

Onyx your dogs look fantastic.


----------



## PaddyD

carmspack said:


> too many GSD are too narrow. Look at them front on and they look like weather vanes , you can put your hand on their chese and both sides of the inner legs will be touching .
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


True
My GSD is too narrow based on that description.


----------



## PaddyD

sparra said:


> Holy crap.....I missed that in the original post....derr.....that is VERY clever PaddyD....


Sorry, Sparra, I get very punny (instead of funny) late at night.


----------



## Konotashi

wundergsd said:


> So I weighed my girl Tessa tonight and gosh she is going to be a HORSE! lol. She is currently 23wks old and weighs 63lbs. She takes after her daddy with her large stocky build. He was 110lbs. Brag about your female, I want to know how big they are! :tongue:


Ugh. Really? Here too? 

Did you think you were going to get pats on the back here for bragging about your oversized, fat GSDs since you didn't get praise on PDB? 
Get your male neutered and do any possible future puppies a favor by not creating them in the first place. 

GSDs are supposed to be MEDIUM SIZED DOGS, not mastiffs!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Konotashi said:


> Ugh. Really? Here too?
> 
> Did you think you were going to get pats on the back here for bragging about your oversized, fat GSDs since you didn't get praise on PDB?
> Get your male neutered and do any possible future puppies a favor by not creating them in the first place.
> 
> GSDs are supposed to be MEDIUM SIZED DOGS, not mastiffs!


I really messed up on the What type of dog would I be thread with you. lol I think I have found the pit after all!


----------



## Konotashi

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I really messed up on the What type of dog would I be thread with you. lol I think I have found the pit after all!


Pit bulls love people, so I don't think I'd be the pit. I would be surprised if anyone was the pit bull, given they don't prefer other dogs. I think just about everyone here at least likes their dogs. 

This person went on another forum to brag, and was shot down, similar to what has happened here. My guess is that she came here to see if she could get some better reactions, rather than doing what SHOULD be done and getting her dog down to a healthy weight. Oh, but that doesn't matter, because it's the dogs' weight that seems to be the selling point for this BYB's breeding practices.


----------



## GSKnight

PaddyD said:


> Are you saying you can sparra few pounds?
> 
> groan


LOL!!! This gets my vote for Post of The Month!!!


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

Konotashi said:


> Ugh. Really? Here too?
> 
> Did you think you were going to get pats on the back here for bragging about your oversized, fat GSDs since you didn't get praise on PDB?
> Get your male neutered and do any possible future puppies a favor by not creating them in the first place.
> 
> GSDs are supposed to be MEDIUM SIZED DOGS, not mastiffs!


 
What's PDB? opcorn:


----------



## bocron

Pedigree Database

German Shepherd Dog Forum - Page 1


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

Thank you!


----------



## Lakl

Hmm...I posted pics of my girl a few months back concerned that she was getting too heavy and most responses I got were that looked fine and that she probably looked heavy because of her long coat. I'm not a good judge of weight in pics, but to me, my girl looked FAT. The OP's girl looks more stocky and big boned...to me anyways. Maybe I was given some flack because I posted in the Health section instead of the Bragg section?


----------



## PaddyD

Lakl said:


> Hmm...I posted pics of my girl a few months back concerned that she was getting too heavy and most responses I got were that looked fine and that she probably looked heavy because of her long coat. I'm not a good judge of weight in pics, but to me, my girl looked FAT. The OP's girl looks more stocky and big boned...to me anyways. Maybe I was given some flack because I posted in the Health section instead of the Bragg section?


This should probably be its own thread.
Hard to tell in the pics. Most dogs look fat from behind when sitting. The other picture does make her seem fat but it could be the coat.


----------



## Jax08

How very interesting...all these comments but only ONE breeder, ONE experienced trainer of working line and ONE owner of a very well bred working line....so what is everyone basing their opinions on?


In my very uneducated opinion, I thought she was beautiful. Perhaps a little on the heavy side but it could just be the picture. As far as her size that she'll be as an adult, I guess that remains to be seen since she's still a baby. She could still fall in the standard category.


----------



## Lilie

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I say it would be a really fun thread if one of the humans who is greatly concerned about how much dogs weigh because of their health would post pictures of themselves from different angles and then we can all judge them because after all, being overweight is of great concern to humans lets see it can cause heart trouble, high blood pressure, diabetes, knee problems, and affect mobility to name a few. We had better tell each other who is overweight and how much they need to loose.


You have got to be kidding me! You can't be serious!


----------



## Konotashi

Lilie said:


> You have got to be kidding me! You can't be serious!


I was thinking the same thing....

We can choose what we eat and how much we eat, etc. Since dogs can't really make their own decisions in that manner, it's OUR job to make those decisions and keep them healthy. I know Ozzy eats better than me. Do I care? Not in the sense knowing my dog eats better quality food than me, no. I DO care in the sense that I know he's healthy.


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> How very interesting...all these comments but only ONE breeder, ONE experienced trainer of working line and ONE owner of a very well bred working line....so what is everyone basing their opinions on?
> 
> 
> In my very uneducated opinion, I thought she was beautiful. Perhaps a little on the heavy side but it could just be the picture. As far as her size that she'll be as an adult, I guess that remains to be seen since she's still a baby. She could still fall in the standard category.


I think she is very pretty just on the chubby side. I wouldn't say she's obese, I would say she could lose 5+ pounds, no idea what she will look like as an adult but I wouldn't want to overfeed a puppy and make her grow too fast or carry too much weight.

As for a 125 or 150 male, something is very wrong there, I just cant picture a healthy slim 150 pound male GSD, I can, however, picture a very heavy overweight GSD.


----------



## LaRen616

Konotashi said:


> I was thinking the same thing....
> 
> We can choose what we eat and how much we eat, etc. Since dogs can't really make their own decisions in that manner, it's OUR job to make those decisions and keep them healthy. I know Ozzy eats better than me. Do I care? Not in the sense knowing my dog eats better quality food than me, no. I DO care in the sense that I know he's healthy.


:thumbup:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Konotashi said:


> Pit bulls love people, so I don't think I'd be the pit. I would be surprised if anyone was the pit bull, given they don't prefer other dogs. I think just about everyone here at least likes their dogs.
> 
> This person went on another forum to brag, and was shot down, similar to what has happened here. My guess is that she came here to see if she could get some better reactions, rather than doing what SHOULD be done and getting her dog down to a healthy weight. Oh, but that doesn't matter, because it's the dogs' weight that seems to be the selling point for this BYB's breeding practices.


I was just joking with you about the pit-although I do think pits are very sweet dogs who can very well get along with other dogs but if they get into a fight then watch out.


----------



## PaddyD

Konotashi said:


> I was thinking the same thing....
> 
> We can choose what we eat and how much we eat, etc. Since dogs can't really make their own decisions in that manner, it's OUR job to make those decisions and keep them healthy. I know Ozzy eats better than me. Do I care? Not in the sense knowing my dog eats better quality food than me, no. I DO care in the sense that I know he's healthy.


I wish I was as smart about eating as my dog. She is on self (free) feeding and her weight hasn't changed in a year and a half, which is to say she is slender and fit. I am on self (free) feeding and, well, um .... nevermind.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Lilie said:


> You have got to be kidding me! You can't be serious!


Of course I am kidding seeing that I wouldn't subject myself to such a thread nor would I expect anyone else to unless they were model material, but I extend that to my dog/dogs as well. I think anyone criticizing this dog must indeed be joking-seriously they can't be that rude! It is much worse (health wise) for a human to be overweight than a dog but most people wouldn't dare to insult a person who posted a picture of say-here is my beautiful daughter and the girl is slightly overweight and I don't think people would say-why are you bragging about your fat kid? I think it is equally as rude to do so to someones dog but whatever.


----------



## Lilie

wundergsd said:


> *Brag about your female, I want to know* *how big they are!* :tongue:


This is the part that concerned me. Not just for the OP's dog - but for anybody reading this thread. 

The OP's dog may come from lines that create bigger dogs. Fine. Many people like the bigger dogs, standard or not standard. Fine. But to attempt to compare hard work and dedication many people put into their dogs to reach their full potential, to how heavy you can get your dog is just insane.


----------



## bianca

Can I brag that I have a pipsqueak of a puppy (male) :laugh: 8 weeks old and only 3.8kg/8.3# :rofl:


----------



## Konotashi

Lilie said:


> This is the part that concerned me. Not just for the OP's dog - but for anybody reading this thread.
> 
> The OP's dog may come from lines that create bigger dogs. Fine. Many people like the bigger dogs, standard or not standard. Fine. But to attempt to compare hard work and dedication many people put into their dogs to reach their full potential, to how heavy you can get your dog is just insane.


But don't you know? The standard is worthless - bigger is better! Whether it's breeding dogs made of solid bone and muscle, dogs that are 30" tall, or letting them eat 12 cups of food a day - as long as they get to 150 lbs, then what else matters?


----------



## LaRen616

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Of course I am kidding seeing that I wouldn't subject myself to such a thread nor would I expect anyone else to unless they were model material, but I extend that to my dog/dogs as well. I think anyone criticizing this dog must indeed be joking-seriously they can't be that rude! It is much worse (health wise) for a human to be overweight than a dog but most people wouldn't dare to insult a person who posted a picture of say-here is my beautiful daughter and the girl is slightly overweight and I don't think people would say-why are you bragging about your fat kid? I think it is equally as rude to do so to someones dog but whatever.


There is a difference between being overweight and obese.

You can be 5'5 and weigh 145 and you are considered overweight by 10 pounds. 10 pounds isn't going to kill you, I bet it wont give you any extra health problems. It wont wear on your joints like it would if it were a 10 pound overweight dog.

We live a heck of a lot longer than dogs, extra weight on dogs can and often times will impact a dogs health, that isn't always the case with people.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

LaRen616 said:


> There is a difference between being overweight and obese.
> 
> You can be 5'5 and weigh 145 and you are considered overweight by 10 pounds. 10 pounds isn't going to kill you, I bet it wont give you any extra health problems. It wont wear on your joints like it would if it were a 10 pound overweight dog.
> 
> We live a heck of a lot longer than dogs, extra weight on dogs can and often times will impact a dogs health, that isn't always the case with people.


Unfortunately many people aren't just 10 lbs overweight.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Lilie said:


> This is the part that concerned me. Not just for the OP's dog - but for anybody reading this thread.
> 
> The OP's dog may come from lines that create bigger dogs. Fine. Many people like the bigger dogs, standard or not standard. Fine. But to attempt to compare hard work and dedication many people put into their dogs to reach their full potential, to *how heavy you can get your dog* is just insane.


The OP said though that he was trying to control her diet and she kept gaining weight so I hardly think that is the case here-at least I hope not.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

On facebook she is advertising a 150 lb stud!

*Wunder Gsd*


*NEW!! Wunder GSD Stud announcement! Anubis von Nicholson (DDR lines) Dark Black Sable male, 150lbs. Large blocky head, square snout and great disposition.*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/wundergsd

Though her site has him at a mere 140lb


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

To answer the OP's question:

My female is 65# and nine years old. 

Her sister, who just got adopted, is 58#. 

My other female GSD was 66#. 

I have never had a female foster over 72#. 

Our Studs - Wunder GSD 

check out Pet Obesity Prevention has some information on pets and weight, which is probably where this topic should stay focused as a point of logic (and it was begun as a discussion of weight).


----------



## Konotashi

Wunder GSD - have you ever had your dogs' temperaments and/or structures evaluated by an impartial person, such as a judge or *reputable* breeder? I notice you state the different levels of drive your dogs have, but I'm wondering if you know what that really is. I couldn't tell you, I'll be the first to admit, but if you think breeding 150 lb. dogs is better than breeding within the standard, than something tells me you lack knowledge about other aspects of the breed.


----------



## Courtney

Gah! I can't believe I'm going to quote Oprah on a GSD forum:crazy:

"when you know better you do better"


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Jax08....

Why the heck does it matter if someone is a breeder or trainer.?

ANYONE can pick out a fat dog.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

*23 weeks and 63lbs as of
December 15, 2011!*

*^^from their website*​


----------



## msvette2u

The problem is, on most message boards (no matter what the breed), the consensus is there's too many people breeding for color/size/weight or whatever, and paying little to no attention to the breed standard.

Anyone who's deliberately breeding for oversized, or for a certain color, or any aspect of "looks" vs. temperament, drives, health, working abilities, etc., is probably not doing the breed any favors.


----------



## wildo

x0emiroxy0x said:


> *23 weeks and 63lbs as of
> December 15, 2011!*
> 
> *^^from their website*​



...Also stated in the original post:


wundergsd said:


> She is currently 23wks old and weighs 63lbs.


----------



## PaddyD

Courtney said:


> Gah! I can't believe I'm going to quote Oprah on a GSD forum:crazy:
> 
> "when you know better you do better"


Not true.
Most people do a lot of things they know they shouldn't.
Like overeat, over drink, spend too much time online, etc.


----------



## Freestep

Anyone who posts a photo of an overweight dog bragging about how "big" she is and thinks they aren't going to get a critique... is either naive or crazy.

Personally, I think the pup has a gorgeous stocky build, and probably should be kept a bit more on the lean side. Bigger is NOT better.


----------



## PaddyD

Freestep said:


> Anyone who posts a photo of an overweight dog bragging about how "big" she is and thinks they aren't going to get a critique... is either naive or crazy.
> 
> Personally, *I think the pup has a gorgeous stocky build, and probably should be kept a bit more on the lean side.* Bigger is NOT better.


I agree.
The pup is a little chubby and part of it is her build.
People are 'always' posting pictures of their pup as it grows and saying, "Look how big he/she is getting!"


----------



## hattifattener

wundergsd said:


> So I weighed my girl Tessa tonight and gosh she is going to be a HORSE! lol. She is currently 23wks old and weighs 63lbs. She takes after her daddy with her large stocky build. He was 110lbs. Brag about your female, I want to know how big they are! :tongue:


well,there is Odita she is 6 months today! 

27kg (59.6 lbs) with collar.










here is top picture



















in this thread i agree with Carmspack.

Tessa is nice,nice,nice.(may drop couple of pounds though)


----------



## Lilie

The OP did manage to get a bunch of folks to pop in on their web site.


----------



## Jax08

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Jax08....
> 
> Why the heck does it matter if someone is a breeder or trainer.?
> 
> ANYONE can pick out a fat dog.


Are you the only one that is allowed an opinion? Isn't that what you snarled out at me yesterday? If you have an issue with me...take it to a PM.


----------



## N Smith

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Of course I am kidding seeing that I wouldn't subject myself to such a thread nor would I expect anyone else to unless they were model material, but I extend that to my dog/dogs as well. I think anyone criticizing this dog must indeed be joking-seriously they can't be that rude! It is much worse (health wise) for a human to be overweight than a dog but most people wouldn't dare to insult a person who posted a picture of say-here is my beautiful daughter and the girl is slightly overweight and I don't think people would say-why are you bragging about your fat kid? I think it is equally as rude to do so to someones dog but whatever.


Except the OP isn't saying just "here is my beautiful [child]"...The Op is saying here is my beautiful [child] who is 4 years old and weights 80lbs...then yes I would and have said to people that seems quite big for a child that age...

They don't have to listen, or take my opinion, but I am definitely allowed to give it - EVEN IF THEY DIDN'T ASK FOR IT!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

N Smith said:


> Except the OP isn't saying just "here is my beautiful [child]"...The Op is saying here is my beautiful [child] who is 4 years old and weights 80lbs...then yes I would and have said to people that seems quite big for a child that age...
> 
> They don't have to listen, or take my opinion, but I am definitely allowed to give it - EVEN IF THEY DIDN'T ASK FOR IT!


You have the right to an opinion and so does everybody else.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Konotashi said:


> Ugh. Really? Here too?
> 
> Did you think you were going to get pats on the back here for bragging about your oversized, fat GSDs since you didn't get praise on PDB?
> Get your male neutered and do any possible future puppies a favor by not creating them in the first place.
> 
> GSDs are supposed to be MEDIUM SIZED DOGS, not mastiffs!


Wait.... So I'm not the only one who thinks and called this dog out as overweight in a thread specifically bragging about the dog's size?!? Where's the forum police???

I just did an Elaine "GET OUT!" to my computer.


----------



## carmspack

I thought I recognized something in the dog.
Here is the pedigree Quintessa Von Felsschlucht Bach - German Shepherd Dog

took after Rex Ludwigseck -- this I know because I bred to the dog , and got pups fairly similar in build.

The comments I gave are for this ONE dog , not the breeding program or other dogs the person may have. 

What you see here is fairly typical of OLD Grafental lines -- which I have in strength through Bodo and Arko Grafental . Also have asked questions of the person who had Bodo -- this is the old type , not the current Grafental breedings.

The dog is not overweight , and if only by a shade. These are solid dogs .


Carmen


----------



## N Smith

carmspack said:


> The dog is not overweight , and if only by a shade. These are solid dogs .
> 
> 
> Carmen


I agree the dog is SOLID - really nice mucle. But muscle doesn't account for the rolls over the knees! I think with the weight drop the OP would see how truly solid this dog is.

Either way, this girl is beautiful!


----------



## carmspack

then let's see the dog standing.


----------



## fuzzybunny

N Smith said:


> I agree the dog is SOLID - really nice mucle. But muscle doesn't account for the rolls over the knees!


That looks like bone me. Many pups have that.

If you look at Jazz as a pup (the one on the right) he has the same thing on his legs.


----------



## carmspack

same dog standing and sitting -- ;


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I agree with Carmen and since she has a great deal of experience and knowledge as far as GSD's are concerned I'd like to learn more about the line this dog comes from as well. I followed the link you posted Carmen, but I'd like to know more about this line. My DH saw her (the dogs) picture and we are very interested. I already checked out the website and am waiting for the OP to verify if that is her website or not. Of course I need to know much more about the dogs such as temperament, hips, elbows, title's, etc.


----------



## carmspack

I know these lines inside out . My conservation of B Lierberg and Bodo / Arko Grafental was one of the reasons the guide dog people were so interested in my dogs. 
I am trying to post some pictures that I have as attachments to illustrate a point but am not successful. I wish you were "here" and I'd grab my box of pictures , my own dogs and lots of archival material -- including Bodo Grafental with his officer handler. Just because the dog is this weight now does not mean it will finish off some monster size. That is why I said not to push for unnatural size or weight , let the genetics unfold.
At this very moment I have a male from Parchimer Land, in size , he is standard, in bone he is dense and thick , all the things people drool about when they think DDR . He is light as a feather on his feet , very cat like in his ability to move quickly and lightly and span lots of ground -- fearless going over huge spans of ditches in construction sites , athletic. Como http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=694273

He is not overweight . I have a very strong personal dislike of dogs being over weight or showing soft living, it does the dog no good. People that know me know how irked I get when people ask weight or how big the dog will get. That only matters if you plan to buy the dog by the pound , or eat the dog as some cultures do. 
So do not get confused and think I am supporting over size or over weight. 
I know Rex Ludwigseck, bred to him. Later was involved in bringing in Karlie vom Dujons Karlie vom Dujons - German Shepherd Dog who was bred to black sable Carmspack Gore - German Shepherd Dog. Pups were something else -- I am keeping tabs on them for the future . (oh and I used Gore who is full brother to Jord -- for the pedigree - Jord is a classic ddr type black sable with just eye punches for colour) -- for all intents this could be a doppelganger for Jord --Linda Shaw took pictures of him , execept that Jord is darker yet and shiny ! Roland vom Ludwigseck - German Shepherd Dog

this is what those lines produce Darko vom Osthugelland - German Shepherd Dog 
Darko vom Osthugelland - German Shepherd Dog 

When these dogs stand they are broad across the back , like coffee tables.

There are indigenous working shepherding dogs right now that are of the same type -- working on dna matches between three breeds - to see the "cousins" effects.

Here is a dog that just came up with all the same basic genetic ingredients Stud Dog: DDR semen (id: 146402) - German Shepherd Dog
Regalhaus Quest - German Shepherd Dog

now if someone can give me instructions on how to post pictures -- keep it real simple this is not my forte 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Carmen, click on where it says go advanced right next to the post quick reply option, then you will see a paper clip on your ribbon. Click on the paper clip and a manage attachment box will open. Click on one of the choose file options and then you will be able to access where you store pictures on your computer and select the picture that you went to attach. Then when you are back at your manage attachment screen click near the bottom right side of the box where it says upload it will instruct to wait while it uploads once it uploads do not close the box but click back on the reply screen (back on the message you are creating) and click the paper clip again and then on the file which appears there and your picture will then appear.

If anyone has a simpler way to explain please jump in!


----------



## onyx'girl

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html


----------



## sparra

N Smith said:


> But muscle doesn't account for the rolls over the knees! I think with the weight drop the OP would see how truly solid this dog is.


 Firstly the "knees" aren't on the front legs and if you are talking about the joints above the pasterns I think you would find that if you touched those "rolls" they would actually feel like bone. This is very common in medium to large breed dogs when they are young and still growing. My 9month old has them and he is a lean machine.....they are not fat rolls.....hope we are looking at the same thing.
I reckon the OP is getting a real kick out of this thread 
A 150lb GSD is not necessarily obese either. If they are breeding for size then they could quite possibly have very large framed dogs that way that much but are not fat......not saying it is the right thing to do but it is possible.


----------



## wildo

carmspack said:


> He is light as a feather on his feet , very cat like in his ability to move quickly and lightly and span lots of ground -- fearless going over huge spans of ditches in construction sites , athletic. Como Como vom Parchimer Land - German Shepherd Dog


Carmen- do you happen to know of any video of thick-boned dogs like these working. Though I obviously trust that you aren't feeding us a line of crap, I just can't get my head around how these massively big-boned dogs could be "light on their feet" or "athletic." I'd love to see this.


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree, Willy. I was really interested in a DDR line with that bone, but wasn't sure the dog would be agile enough for SchH or any other sport I would do. I do like a dog with substance, but not stout. I think the OP's pup looks nice, as long as she tops out under 90# she will be ok. Onyx is 26" and 90# and not agile, she is an instictive herder(though how she'd hold up as far as stamina I don't know), but not like Karlo who is 27" and 90#, he is like a noodle with his agility moves, gracefulness when he jumps and he can turn his body with ease. He goes and goes and goes.


----------



## carmspack

no video -- that I have because I am hardly into "pictures" never mind full blown multi media . I am into the dogs . Go to the web site -- there are so many with big sturdy frames and strong bone. The standard says an immediate impression of strength , not some weedy gaunt goose necked or soft dog that is a marshmallow . Kilo Carmspack Kilo - German Shepherd Dog shown here at 10 months was as an adult a legitimate 90 - 92 pounds , not fat ! I never mention weight because I don't want to promote heavy dogs -- strong dogs yes, dense bone , yes. My vet says the dogs I bring in have dinosaur bones- You can see the density on x ray and the heavy thigh muscles .
He could do French Ring, do the 8 foot pallisades , be as quick and long lasting and out dodging decoys as the malinois . 
Have a look Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Bloodlines and Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Our Record see the big boy with the woman police officer -Texas , that is a Kilo son - 
Even on the ladies web site there is a large framed dog who is not fat , and he is quick and agile , flies into the pond - so able to be active. 
Have a look at Don Rolandsteich. 
I am so sorry I can't spend time on this till Sunday 

I would not feed a line of crap . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax08

hey Jane!!! We need to take a road trip to Ontario!!! It's not that far for either of us!! LOL


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I found a couple of examples of bone. I know nothing about these dogs other than what is posted. I'm guessing he's pretty agile since he's 6x wusv.

*6X WUSV/FCI SCHH3,IPO3,ZVV2,BORDER PATROL 5KVS/55* *Kkl *









6 month old sisters:


----------



## PaddyD

6x WUSV
It must be nice to understand all the alphabet soup.
I guess it's just for the recondite.


----------



## Lucy Dog

PaddyD said:


> 6x WUSV
> It must be nice to understand all the alphabet soup.
> I guess it's just for the recondite.


Here's a better picture of that dog. Obviously, not an obese dog at all. Sometimes it's just the angle of the picture.


----------



## PaddyD

Lucy Dog said:


> Here's a better picture of that dog. Obviously, not an obese dog at all. Sometimes it's just the angle of the picture.


That boy is all front, totally out of balance.


----------



## Lucy Dog

PaddyD said:


> That boy is all front, totally out of balance. Typical German line, whether WGL or WGSL.


He's a Czech dog... large masculine heads and thick bones like their DDR brothers.

Perfect body weight though - definitely not an obese dog. This is what I'd consider a dog that's in good shape. Not too thin and not overweight... all muscle.


----------



## PaddyD

Lucy Dog said:


> He's a Czech dog... large masculine heads and thick bones like their DDR brothers.
> 
> Perfect body weight though - definitely not an obese dog. This is what I'd consider a dog that's in good shape. Not too thin and not overweight... all muscle.


He looks to be fit, he's just all front, no rear, short body, out of balance.
We seem to be getting off topic.


----------



## carmspack

the dog is not out of balance at all --- that is the fabulous Norbu Ben Ju .

http://www.jinopo.cz/studfiles/norbo/norbo.htm have a look at http://www.thewebpromoter.com/furo.html


----------



## Lucy Dog

carmspack said:


> the dog is not out of balance at all --- that is the fabulous Norbu Ben Ju .
> 
> Norbo Ben-Ju have a look at German Shepherd Dog Norbo Ben Ju ---- Van Den Heuvel K9 503-985-3264


That's him and here's an even better picture of what a dogs waistline should look like. 

Stocky dogs with heavy bones don't have to "eat like pigs" to look like this. And that's a quote from the op about the pup in the first post, but from another thread.


----------



## Rahrah

Off Topic!!!

Oh wah...!

I just found another 'Fenrir' (from the other thread on the other forum that the op started) lol.


----------

